# Sennheiser Cable



## Fairbanks

Has anybody bought this cable upgrade for the Sennheiser. www.head-direct.com It's called the zy cable for $59.Looks kind of cheap.


----------



## fatcat28037

Go to Larry at headphile and buy the BlackSilver, that's his low-end, however a quality cable. My guess is the for $59 you won't get anything better that the original.


----------



## Zorander

This could be looking like the next Oehlbach. Interesting.


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatcat28037* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Go to Larry at headphile and buy the BlackSilver, that's his low-end, however a quality cable. My guess is the for $59 you won't get anything better that the original._

 

The Oehlbach sold for around that price too and it was a good deal better than the stock cable and also the Headphile Blacksilver (I own both and vastly prefer the Oehlbach). 

 Like I said, if this cable can reproduce the Oehlbach's quality (praise Jan Meier for this quality cable), this will be an interesting addition to our Senn cable options. It's about time someone fills the low-end (sub-$80) spectrum.

 Cheers!


----------



## some1x

OMG. This is exactly what I am looking for! HD25 here I come! Looks like they have two versions. Another one is $69 but looks better. Too bad their "about us" and "contact us" links do not work ??!?


----------



## Zorander

Has anyone been able to access detail on this cable on their webpage? It does not seem to work for me.


----------



## tbonner1

Doesn't work for me. 

 This cable looks better and is 10 feet with good connectors:
http://www.head-direct.com/product_detail.php?p=4


----------



## tbonner1

I tried and cannot order the above cable as the Paypal link will not work and I cannot check out.


----------



## some1x

Just ordered one. Paypal button worked fine for me.


----------



## Fairbanks

The one for $69 looks nice.I wonder what type wire is in the constuction.Silver or copper or both.


----------



## vcoheda

at that price, must be copper.


----------



## Shunyata

They both use the same wire inside, four conductors of stranded spc and braided. The 69 dollar one has a nice plug and jacket.


----------



## sleven

I wonder if it’s better than the HD 650 stock cable. The DOWIN CABLE looks great to me.


----------



## d-cee

look forward to the impressions


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tbonner1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Doesn't work for me. 

 This cable looks better and is 10 feet with good connectors:
http://www.head-direct.com/product_detail.php?p=4_

 

It does look nice, however I have always prefered my Senn HD580/600 with silver cables. Thus I say go to Headphile and get the Senn V2 in BlackSilver.


----------



## tjumper78

any reviews on those two cables?


----------



## 1M1

I bought the Zy Cable for use with my SENN HD25 headphones and I must say that there is a noticeable difference in bass volume. I haven't decided whether I like it or not, but it is noticeable. The cable is lighter than the HD650 cable.

 The difference appears to be greater than the switch to HD650 cable (though I haven't used the HD650 as much - I am waiting till I shorten the cable and put a mini-plug on it). There is a noticeable difference with this cable change, also.

 In all, I'd say the Zy cable is a fair deal, especially if you don't Do-It-Yourself as far as the reterminal work.


----------



## tjumper78

i placed an order for a cable from head-direct. the shipping was $3 with no other expedited services available.
 how long does the shipping/delivery take?


----------



## yuheng

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjumper78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i placed an order for a cable from head-direct. the shipping was $3 with no other expedited services available.
 how long does the shipping/delivery take?_

 

review after tried pls.


----------



## andrew3199

I am very intrested in the *Dowin *cable for the Senns http://www.head-direct.com/product_detail.php?p=4. It looks nice but cannot find a review.


----------



## sejarzo

I would be extremely suspicious of the quality of that cable......especially how it the connectors are soldered on. Looks cheesy to me.


----------



## 1M1

As to delivery time, I received mine in 7 working days - rather to my suprise, really.


 As to the fabrication note - what is the visual cue that indicates how the connectors were attached?


----------



## andrew3199

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *1M1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As to delivery time, I received mine in 7 working days - rather to my suprise, really.


 As to the fabrication note - what is the visual cue that indicates how the connectors were attached?_

 

Did you get the ZY or the Dowin? is there any chance of a review?


----------



## sejarzo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *1M1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As to delivery time, I received mine in 7 working days - rather to my suprise, really.


 As to the fabrication note - what is the visual cue that indicates how the connectors were attached?_

 






 The above was cropped out of the photo on the Head-Direct site, slightly sharpened. enlarged, and rotated.

 Seems fairly certain to me that they hack into the wire at the base of the stock Senn connectors, probably destroying the strain relief, then cover it up with clear heatshrink that will fit over and shrink down properly on the bottom part of the connector but is thus too large to shrink down on the cable exit at the bottom. It's hard to tell exactly what is under that clear--more black heatshrink, I suppose......but it appears "too loose" to me, especially that left channel connection. Or there are huge gobbed solder joints under there, maybe.

 The top of the connector looks as if it's in good shape, at least.

 It appears as if someone prints out L's and R's on paper or labels, then uses a paper punch to cut them out. The "R" isn't centered on the label or the connector and is tilted.

 I'd live with some of that if it were my own DIY job.....though if I couldn't remember "red is for R" I think I should get out of the hobby, so I wouldn't bother at all with labeling it that way. However, there is no way that I would pay for something that looked like that.


----------



## 1M1

I bought the ZY Cables.

 On a fabrication note, the connectors on my cables don't look like those pictured. 

 There are obvious structural shape differences between the ZY cable ends versus the SENN cable ends (though the ends fit well). 

 Differences from SENN: no "L" and "R" embossing in shallow depressions (no depressions felt under shrink tube), distinct narrow side protrusions (one set of SENN has them, just not as narrow, and other set of SENN doesn't). Of course, I'm only looking at these two sets of SENN cables, and there are surely others.

 No clear shrink tubing, just black on the ZY Cables I have. Nice and even, though.

 The mini-plug is noted as "PAILICCS". Good?

 The exposed red and black cable is noted as "WOER RSFR TUBE 125" degree symbol "C VW-1 (0.3) E2C3850 9" and an underlined one(1) like symbol. Good?

 Still, overall, I feel it is a fair price for the ZY Cables.

 Not DIY soldering yet (still practicing).


----------



## sejarzo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *1M1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The exposed red and black cable is noted as "WOER RSFR TUBE 125" degree symbol "C VW-1 (0.3) E2C3850 9" and an underlined one(1) like symbol._

 

I'm 99% certain that is just red and black heatshrink over the top of the twisted conductors from a starquad cable under the techflex.


----------



## 1M1

Just thinking some more (always a dangerous activity).

 Does anyone, besides CARDAS (I think - and not for sale separately?), actually make cable ends for the SENN connections?

 Looks like your 100% on the heat shrink tubing.


----------



## sejarzo

I think the Zu cables have some other connector on them, but you are right.....as of today, there are no commercially available DIY Senn connectors.

 The pic that I posted above shows some hacked stock Senn connectors. There was a post back in March 2007 with a picture from a "Korean headphone mania" site that showed a pile of the signal and ground pins in both gold and what I'd presume to be nickel finish......someone, somewhere, is making those, so all we need is a compatible housing:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...4&postcount=58

 The cable pictured in this post from earlier this year sported some connectors that looked promising, but kin0kin called them "special" and never divulged the source as far as I know:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...postcount=2238

 and they look rather similar to the ones on the ZY cable, don't they?


----------



## 1M1

Correct.

 Those connectors look like those on my ZY Cable.


----------



## tjumper78

just received the dowin cable (the $69 one) in the mail.
 will test it out and give some impressions when i get home.

 EDIT:
 Price: $69 + $3 shipping (From NY to NJ. Shipped out on 8/30 and arrived 9/4)
 Length: 10 feet
 Plug: Neutrik NP3C or Canare F16 (Mine came with Canare)




 I only have my cellphone camera =(

 I can only compare this to the stock HD580 cable because I haven't had any other aftermarket cables for it.
 The first thing I noticed was that the sound was louder. I'd say about 15-20% louder than the stock cable.
 It got rid of some of the darkness(muddiness that I experienced before) of HD580, and brought out brighter sound but not bright like Grados.
 I also noticed greater clarity with more details.
 Didn't do much for bass but I did notice that the lower bass was more defined.
 However, I don't think the cable is worth $69. It would be a good deal at about $30 =p


----------



## Alexander1

Well, that still falls in the sub-$80 range that someone mentioned, except with the knowledge that it's overpriced hehe. I'd like to see your impressions after a lengthy burn-in to see if the cabling has matured at all.


----------



## tjumper78

will let you know in a week or so.


----------



## bennet

make your own.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjumper78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just received the dowin cable (the $69 one) in the mail.
 will test it out and give some impressions when i get home.

 EDIT:
 Price: $69 + $3 shipping (From NY to NJ. Shipped out on 8/30 and arrived 9/4)
 Length: 10 feet
 Plug: Neutrik NP3C or Canare F16 (Mine came with Canare)





 I only have my cellphone camera =(

 I can only compare this to the stock HD580 cable because I haven't had any other aftermarket cables for it.
 The first thing I noticed was that the sound was louder. I'd say about 15-20% louder than the stock cable.
 It got rid of some of the darkness(muddiness that I experienced before) of HD580, and brought out brighter sound but not bright like Grados.
 I also noticed greater clarity with more details.
 Didn't do much for bass but I did notice that the lower bass was more defined.
 However, I don't think the cable is worth $69. It would be a good deal at about $30 =p_

 

sounds like some cheap SPC comprises the Dowin


----------



## tjumper78

i've been glued to my hd580 with the new cable since yesterday evening.
 it might be too early to tell but the sounds are actually getting better, and i am downloading lots and lots of music in flac format (killing my ratio but my phones deserve good quality music).
 i'll be running music on it non-stop for about a week or so, and see how much better it gets.


----------



## tjumper78

it's been 10 days since i plugged the dowin cable into my hd580.
 the sound is clearer. i heard some hiss when music was playing loud but that's all gone.
 i guess cables do need burn-in like people say.
 for about a week, my sr325i has not gotten any love from me =)


----------



## compuryan

hey if any of you all are still looking for a cable, someone has a really great price on a cardas cable in the fs forum. and its not me, i'm not trying to advertise lol. i just saw it and thought of this thread.


----------



## Tbln

For those that might be interested, it appears that Jaben has managed to find some Senn connectors for DIY work.

http://jaben.wordpress.com/2007/08/2...ing-your-senn/


----------



## freeone-j

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone been able to access detail on this cable on their webpage? It does not seem to work for me._

 

I e-mailed Head-Direct and Fang replied :


 " Dear John,

 DW12 is for regular using, 10ft length, made by Canare cable. ZY senn cable are portable, 6ft length, made by streetwire Zn7 cable. "

 Can anyone comment (give a opinion) on this?


----------



## Nankai

The manufacturer of DW12, DOWINAUDIO, is a famous headphone company in China, just like headroom here. The head of the company is a wadia 860, senn orpheus and AKG K1000 user.

 The manufacturer of ZY cable, Mr. Zhangyang, is the No.1 Hifi cable DIYer in China. Most of his business is about Hifi Cables.


----------



## Nankai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *freeone-j* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I e-mailed Head-Direct and Fang replied :


 " Dear John,

 DW12 is for regular using, 10ft length, made by Canare cable. ZY senn cable are portable, 6ft length, made by streetwire Zn7 cable. "

 Can anyone comment (give a opinion) on this?_

 

Sorry I made a mistake here. They are made of Canare cable and streetwire Zn7 cable.


----------



## zachary80

Does anyone have experience with either of these cables yet?


----------



## Seamaster

Those cables are made in china using sliver plated copper, a lot lot of better than stock HD650 cable, but no way to match Cardas or Zu cables.


----------



## shaunbul

Getting onto good cable upgrades, can someone tell me who offers the best price (including shipping to Australia) for items like the Cardas or Silver Dragon? Cheapest I've found is one e-bay seller that lists at $180(US) and $250(US) respectively. Ive tried contacting the Australian Cardas supplier and they never bothredd to respond.


----------



## LFF

What we need is a place to find the connectors so we can get started on some DIY projects. As far as I know, the only way to get them is to hack them off an old Senn cable.

 There must be a better way without having to spend a lot of $$$$ for a replacement.


----------

